# Pineapple Skunk and Red Diesel Closet Grow



## whiteewiddoww (Apr 13, 2008)

So we planted 7 pineapple seeds and they are 17 days old. Were using a 400Watt HPS light with Foxfarms Ocean Forest soil. Were gonna start giving them nutes next water. Cant wait for this to turn into a forest. We just ordered some Red Diesel seeds that should be here later this week. Smoke Hard Smoke Often...Enjoy!!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking very nice there WW.
Good Luck on growing that forest!!!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2008)

Lookin great man! cant wait till this jungle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




make sure you water the entire medium all the way around the growbag and saturate all the medium throughout, or dry pockets will occur and stunt growth. 


hope they grow mondo nuggs man!!!!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking great WW. Great work so far. Good genetics+good setup= great buds! I cant wait for more pics. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Apr 14, 2008)

ye ye you little ns....keep that **** growing


----------



## whiteewiddoww (Apr 17, 2008)

The plants are about a week away from flowering and they look amazing. Everyday their is significant grow its crazy. 1 out of the 7 plants isnt going to make it . I dont know whats wrong with it but its about dead so I think im gonna toss it. Pics were taken Wednesday afternoon before watering.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking good WW,  look really healthy


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 19, 2008)

we need to ditch the dodus plant... that thing is F'd


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 19, 2008)

Beautiful garden you have there.


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 19, 2008)

Yo Ho whiteewiddoww,
 Nice looking Harem you got started there. How tall and bushy will you grow them really. They are capable of greater yield if you hold out a bit longer.
Just my $0.02

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice WW. They look healthy except for that 1. But seems like there is always an alpha female in there. Big leaves and such. A Queen. Well looks good and remember no neglect. GL bud.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 22, 2008)

These plants are getting huge. Were gonna start flowering in a little over two weeks. Hopefully we will get some nice yields from these pineapple plants. Were germinating 5 Red Diesel and 5 Dutch Passion Orange Bud seeds right now. The first picture is of all the plants together and the last picture is of the dying plant that is actually starting to turn around. Hopefully it pulls through. We started using veg nutes today and they smell amazing. Enjoy!!!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 23, 2008)

the 5 red diesel plants popped today so we're puttin them in soil tonight and ill try to get pictures up in a few days with the updated grow room


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Apr 30, 2008)

UGH!! you guys are my BOOOYS!!!
*EDIT*rockin it up......

 when are you seeing Hookah this year dude, im going to see hoookah a ton, so we must blaze brooha!! 

HOOOOooooOOOOKAH


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 30, 2008)

i want to try to make it to spring hookahville but its right before my finals. i'm for sure goin to the show at the centennial terrace quarry and may go to one at nelsons. dono if i'll have the time. oh and you should check out sweeney with his local band too. they play at small bars around columbus and its tight to see a different side of him, my art ed teacher plays with him its hilarious. anyways... toke it


----------



## Tater (May 1, 2008)

Nice grow man and good luck.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 2, 2008)

So were gonna start flowering the Pineapples tonight. We have a total of 17 plants...7 Pineapple Skunk, 5 Red Diesel and 5 Dutch Passion Orange Bud. The red diesel and the dutch passion orange bud are 8 days old. I plan on putting the orange bud seeds outside within the next few weeks. Im also gonna clone the pineapple and hopefully get some of those outside too. Here are some pics for your enjoyment!!!!!


----------



## lorenzo (May 6, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 13, 2008)

So were at 11 days Flowering on the Pineapples and 19 days Veg on the Orange Bud and the Red Diesel. The closets starting to get crowded but it will be ok because were going to put the 5 orange bud plants outside within the next week or so. So far all of the pineapple havent showed sex but I dont see balls yet so thats good. We also built a bubbler cloner and hope to take clones from the pineapple later this week. Check it out!!


----------



## Midnight Toker (May 14, 2008)

WOW man they look GREAT....huge is for sure haha....but good luck bro....I wanna try some diesel so bad haha, but good luck and keep it up  Im also getting pretty excited myslef


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 14, 2008)

Thats a bubbler cloner? Looks kinda big....


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 14, 2008)

ya its a bit big but we filled the water up high and its doin its job. its our first attempt at clones and we're hopin for the best thanks for the comments


----------



## smokybear (May 14, 2008)

The ladies look fantastic. Great work. Definitely keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Midnight Toker (May 14, 2008)

I hope I can make it to Hookahville this year haha :stoned: Ill post some pics of each of my ladies for you tomorow SWW....Take it easy mang


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 14, 2008)

well we took some clones tonight. took 13 off of the pineapple plants. its our first cloning attempt so we're hoping for roots to show within a week or 2. thanks for stoppin by.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 16, 2008)

you better make it to hookahville haha. its gonna be legit this year. only 50 miles east of columbus. let me know if you go


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 18, 2008)

just gave the younger ones a shot of nutes today. they were startin to look a lil yellow so i had to help them out. let me know what you guys think about the pineapple. probably gonna kick the red diesel into flower in a week or 2


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 21, 2008)

Here's the plants. The Pineapple Skunk are closing in on 3 weeks flowering and the others are still in veg. the red diesel are in the clay pots and the orange bud are in the grow bags. the orange bud seems to be stretching a lot so we have been lowering the light every night when the pineapple get taken out for the dark stage. hopefully this will end the stretching.


----------



## whiteewiddoww (May 21, 2008)

way to go ns.....those pineapple are looking extra delicious


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 22, 2008)

Thanks. we need to get these orange bud plants outside asap.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 24, 2008)

wanted to throw in a few pictures of 2 of the plants close up. seems like the budsites doubled over night and things are starting to look good. camera died so i'll charge it and try to get the rest of the plants close up pictures as well.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 26, 2008)

well heres individual shots of all 7 pineapple skunk and a group shot of the red diesel. the pineapple skunk are about 4 weeks into flowering and we will probably transplant and start flowering the red diesel shortly.


----------



## Tater (May 26, 2008)

Nice job man that one in the front looks a little ill though.  Maybe its a nute deficiency?  Nice cloner to man, any roots yet?  I got a cloner with three air stones and room for about 50 clones as long as the bubbles keep the entire bottom of the lid wet you can go as big as you want,  good luck.


----------



## Thorn (May 26, 2008)

wow nice looking plants.. i'm pullin up a chair and an ashtray


----------



## choking_victim (May 26, 2008)

looks like you're doing everything right, keep up the good work.
 I'm about a week behind you with jock and citral. I'll be popping up a grow journal soon.
looking forward to seeing that red diesel in full bloom.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 26, 2008)

thanks everyone. yea tater roots just started coming through yesterday. ill load some pics up of the clones tomorrow. is it ok to leave the rooted clones in the cloner for an additional few weeks after they root or should they be put into soil asap? i want to use them as an outdoor grow but wouldn't be able to get them outside for a few weeks. should i through them into grow bags and soil and keep them under that light until then or will they be ok in the cloner?


----------



## Tater (May 26, 2008)

Man you can leave them in there for pretty much as long as you like, just make sure roots don't become tangeled.  I don't transplant out of my cloner until I have roots that are at least 8-12 inches long.  One time I left one in there until the root mass was as thick as my forearm.  So yeah you're golden man.  You might want to put them on super weak nutes though like 1ml per liter, but I wouldn't worry about that until the roots hit the bottom of your rez.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2008)

read the supercropping link in my sig, and place the taller plants on the outside of the bulb to either side with the smaller plants in the center- rotate the plants around 180 degree everyday so both sides of the big colas get some light....


you could even raise the smnaller pots up on milk crates or boxes so they wont strech as bad.

lookin great!


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

The ladies are coming along nicely my friend. Nice work. Definitely keep us posted. They are starting to look very tasty. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 27, 2008)

here's the clone pictures i promised. a lot of the lower leaves look dead and only 3 have rooted out of the 13 cuts. we'll keep them in the cloner a few more week then they're going into soil and transplanted to outdoor. we'll take as many of the guaranteed females as we can get though. this cloning thing is nice eh.


----------



## gangalama (May 27, 2008)

Lookn good. Cant wait 2c some nuggets!!!!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jun 8, 2008)

Here are all 7 pineapple skunk plants. They're starting to finally fill out. I think we're going to let them go at least 10 weeks and reap the benefits of our patience. The leaves are yellowing pretty bad but that happened to us last time as well, i think it was a nute difficiency. they are starting to look better so i can't complain to much. can't wait for this month to be over so we can start lookin forward to harvest!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jun 9, 2008)

I couldn't put up pics of the red diesel last night because they were in the dark period. ill get some pics of them up later on today.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jun 15, 2008)

here's the red diesel as they are, almost 2 weeks into flowering.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry been real busy lately. decided to give the ladies the chop tonight. been 9 weeks flowering. heres some pics, ill get back with the dry weight.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2008)

uggggg wish i was in your shoes... maybe youll be able to test some small pop corn nugz for the 4th.... man good journal keep it up..


----------



## lyfr (Jul 3, 2008)

awesome man, light it up!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 3, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest mang. :aok: Nothing like bringing down the ladies knowing you'll be smoking them soon. :hubba:  Great job.  *


----------



## T-MaStAA (Jul 3, 2008)

Man nice harvest, nothing like home grown. Please give us a weight, I'd love to know your yield!


----------



## Thorn (Jul 4, 2008)

wow nice harvest buddy! Congrats! 

Those red diesel looked a little nitgrogen deficiecnt if that makes sense, sorry i'm high  How are they doing at the mo?


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 4, 2008)

the diesel are doin just fine. ya they were deficient. gave them a good shot of nutes and they perked right back up without yellowin. i love this pineapple bud. so fruity and gets me ripped.  ...... i love harvest time


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 21, 2008)

the red diesel are lookin great! can't wait to chop these babies down in a few weeks. probably our smallest yield but definately looks the most potent.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 25, 2008)

here's the red diesel again, got a few more weeks still til' we harvest. let me know what ya think.


----------



## akirahz (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh my.. ... oh .. oh OH! .. OH MY!!! .. your plants and buds just look sooo tantalizing and terrific!!, you should be a med grower - A+ .. me luvs the pineapple skunk and chunky diesel pictures, they are superb bro


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks akirahz! it does look very lovely right now. sorry about taking pics of only the one cola i was real baked when i updated the journal last night haha. i'll try to throw up some more pics in a few days.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 25, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sweet Harvest..


----------

